# Mossberg ATR 100 Bantam Youth Rifle



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Well I went ahead and picked up one of these little guns for my daughter in the .308. My first impression when I took it out of the box was wow what a nice looking little gun. The 20" free floating fluted barrel looks real good. It comes with a standard recoil pad and one which is attached to a 1" spacer. With the spacer recoil pad installed the gun has a 13" length of pull which fit my wife perfect. For my daughter I went with the smaller 12" pull which was a little long but she has 2 years before she can hunt so I'm sure she will grow into it.

The gun has a trigger they call the LBA or Lighting Bolt Action trigger which is pretty much the same as the Accutrigger from Savage. It is fully adjustable down to two pounds but is set at about 3 - 3.5 making for a nice crisp trigger. 
Although small in size, the gun still tips the scale at about 7lbs and slightly over 8 with a scope mounted which I was concerned about at first but turned out to be quite nice to eat up some of the recoil.

We headed out the the range Saturday afternoon to give it a whirl. I sighted it in with Federal 150gr Power Shock ammo and after getting it dialed in was able to put this group together at 100 yards. 8 shots in a little over 3/4 inch is not to bad. I should have left it but went a couple clicks to the left for my final shots.

After I got it hitting paper my 10 year old daughter sat down. We loaded up some 125gr. Remington Core Lokt bullets in front of 38gr IMR 3031 which offered about 2500fps on that little bullet. The recoil was slightly higher then the the 7.62x39 at about 7.5 lbs which was great considering she was expecting closer to the 16 lbs of recoil the 20 gauge she shot before. She was a little nervous so I let her just shoot downrange to get the feel of the gun. Once she settled down she shot this group. Not to bad for her first attempt with her new gun. We figure after 2 years of practicing ahead of her, she will have no problem bagging a buck!!

All and All I'm quite happy with this gun and would suggest it to anybody who is looking for an entry level gun for their little hunting buddies. AT just over $300.00 its a great gun for the money.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: Mossberg ATR 100 Bantam*

Glad to hear that you picked a rifle out for your daughter 8)

Looks like you are gonna have a nice shooting rifle for her come deer season. Its good to see that you put the LOP in mind when buying a rifle for her. It doesnt seem like that was brought up a few weeks ago when you were trying to decide on what to buy her, but that was a great thought to consider when buying her a rifle.

What kind of optics did you choose for her?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Mossberg ATR 100 Bantam*

Bo0YaA, I have a shortcut icon on my desktop from back when you talked about this cool firearm the first time.

Glad you picked a .308, it is a very versatile gun.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Mossberg ATR 100 Bantam*

Bax, her grandfather supplied a Millet Bucksilver 3x9. Real nice clear scope. We were always a little concerned with the draw length, we had cut down a Ruger 10/22 stock to 10 1/2" to fit her well enough to pass Hunters Safety last year lol. Shes at about 11" now so the 12" is a little long but I'm thinking by next year she will be fine with it.

Goob, I'm thinking this might be one to add to your collection for the grand kids.

We are going to put a little more powder behind it the next time, we need to get as much out of it as we can and still keep it comfortable for her to shoot.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Mossberg ATR 100 Bantam*

I need to get something for my 11 yr old son....maybe for Xmas. I got him the Mossburg Bantam shotgun and it has worked out well. Not sure what cal. I want to get him, maybe a 7mm-08?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: Mossberg ATR 100 Bantam*



gdog said:


> I need to get something for my 11 yr old son....maybe for Xmas. I got him the Mossburg Bantam shotgun and it has worked out well. Not sure what cal. I want to get him, maybe a 7mm-08?


I think that you wouldnt go wrong with the 7mm-08, .243, .308, or even a .260 Rem. Really all of those cartridges based of the .308 perform pretty well IMO. I'd even give mention to a .257 Roberts, but I think the other calibers would perform better


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Mossberg ATR 100 Bantam*

If your looking at the Mossberg ATR Bantam, they don't make it in a 7mm-08 just .243 & .308. If they had made it in the 7mm-08 I may have ended up going that direction. I figured the .308 is capable of taking an elk where the .243 is a little light.


----------

